

Ask YC: What is YC using to avoid spam bots registration? - ivan


======
e1ven
My guess would be a combination of IP checks, and Obscurity.

There isn't much incentive to auto-spam a site that not many people know
about; It's much quicker just to have an intern do it manually, if that's the
way you swing.

The thing is, News.YC is a pretty small and focused community.. There's not
much advantage to robo-spamming it. It'd be obvious what you were doing, and
the people who were reading it would just ignore you. Since you'd likely be
the only fool to attempt it, PG would probably notice and just ban the IP.

~~~
mrtron
That sounds like a challenge...

